# CD Drive wont mount:  bad superblock on /dev/cdrom

## PaulBain

I have just finished installing my freevo box but the CD rom drive isnt working.

When i try to mount the cdrom from the console the following is printed:

```

media ~ # mount /dev/cdrom

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/cdrom,

       missing codepage or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

```

Nothing seems to work, I have tried data dvd's etc...

My fstab has:

```

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/hda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/hdd2               /media          ext3            noatime         0 0

```

dmesg | tail gives:

```

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x50 { LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 64

isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hdc, iso_blknum=16, block=16

```

My /dev/cdrom symlink shows:

```

media ~ # ls -l /dev/cdrom

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Aug 13 09:24 /dev/cdrom -> hdc

```

Any help would be great, I know its probably something simple but I'm stuck!

Thanks

Paul

----------

## asiB4

what type of disc are you trying to mount...have you tried another disc to see if that one may be damaged?

----------

## PaulBain

Well it works if I mount a data cd but not a data dvd.

I have tried the data dvd on another gentoo box and that works.

Any ideas?

----------

## asiB4

UDF filesystem support in the kernel? That's assuming it is a dvd-rom, and not a cdrom as the thread title indicates.   :Razz: 

----------

## PaulBain

Yup :

```
#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

```

and I have tried:

```
media boot # mount -t udf /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom/

mount: block device /dev/cdrom is write-protected, mounting read-only

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/cdrom,

       missing codepage or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

```

Thanks

----------

## przeuj

 *PaulBain wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> media boot # mount -t udf /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom/
> 
> ...

 

what does it tell then? (that is dmesg)

----------

## PaulBain

Same as in my first post!  :Wink: 

```

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x50 { LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 64

isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hdc, iso_blknum=16, block=16 
```

----------

## przeuj

sorry -- I missed that one  :Smile: 

according to kernel source the drive returned an error and it is described as:

```

sense_key   : Sense key of the last failed packet command

```

Whatever that means. To me it looks like a problem with talking to drive. Have you tried playing with hdparm? Maybe disable/enable DMA for the mentioned drive and see what happens... What tells 

```
hdparm /dev/hdc
```

 ?

----------

## alienjon

I have the same error. I also have udf built into my kernel. When I run:

```

hdparm /dev/hdb

```

(/dev/hdb is my dvdrw drive) I get:

```

localhost mnt # hdparm /dev/hdb

/dev/hdb:

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

```

----------

## przeuj

what about kernel version: any recent updates? it is quite odd. was the drive working before? had you changed anything before this stopped working?

B

----------

## alienjon

Well, ya. I upgraded my entire computer   :Very Happy: 

I ended up getting a new pc (upgrade to amd64). The drive used to work without any of these kinds of errors (that I had noticed, at least) so I'm pretty sure it is in good physical shape at least and that it is only a setup issue somewhere.

Kernel: 2.6.16-gentoo-r13

----------

## r.abbott

Did you ever solve this?  I have apparently the same issue.

Thanks.

----------

## sasq

Howdy.

I think I have the same problem  :Confused: 

When I burn a DVD with K3B [3.5.5], sometimes it doesn't mount at all, but works properly under Windows.

I have UDF and ISO9660 support compiled in my kernel [2.6.16-gentoo-r13].

When I'm trying to mount [with -t auto, udf or iso9660, whatever], I'm getting error messages:

```
mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,

       missing codepage or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so
```

and on dmesg:

```
attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=68, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=1252, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=1028, limit=4

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)
```

I'm bothered by this strange output from hdparm also:

```
/dev/hdc:

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
```

What's wrong?  :Shocked: 

----------

## r.abbott

I still don't know how to fix whatever may be wrong with the drive, although I did figure out how to burn a dvd that is readable.  Have you tried the stuff I posted in this other thread?

As for the drive, I have been learning more about hdparm in an effort to have more control over its settings.  The Gentoo wiki has a good hdparm guide here.

That's about all the progress I've made so far.

----------

## zxy

Same is happening to me, too. On amd64 (if it matters). I can't read some dvd's that I've burned before on the same drive, but I can read them on a gentoo laptop without problems. 

I noticed, that using dvd-r or dvd+r makes a difference.  Most of the problems happen with dvd-r. And I also cant't read dvd video discs.

Here is the data about my dvd device (here are two lines for the same device from /var/log/messages):

```
NEC DVD_RW ND-4550A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive 

ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)
```

----------

## whtwtr

Hey there 

I am getting exactly the same error messages as described above. Has anyone found a solution? 

I am running Kernel 2.6.16-suspend2-r8 on an HP dv1000 laptop (~x86)

Regards...

----------

## rolothomasee

I too am having the exact same problem. Have tried recomiling my kernel with UDF support as a module, then loading it with insmod. Didn't help. Get the same error messages as reported above. The DVD burner (Sony NEC 7170A-0B) works fine with iso9660. The DVD disk works fine on an XP box.

I really want to get this fixed so I can run X-plane on this machine. As it stands, X-plane requires that its DVD program disk be mounted as UDF.

Athlon64 X2 3800+

DDR2 800, 2GB

ASUS M2N4-SLI

XFX NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS 256M

----------

## WRadler

Same problem here.

Kernel 2.6.17.13 and 2.6.20.7

----------

